# Chupacabra Halloween



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Digitigrade stilts, that makes any creature costume awesome. There are tutorials online for them, like check youtube, or here is the basics of the design.








YouTube - Digitigrade Werewolf Legs / Stilts -- close up



example, these are professional made. They were used in Under World for the werewolves.


----------



## Mr.PumpkinGrin (Mar 22, 2009)

Rock on, I'll have to check this out when I get home, the computers at work won't let me check this out. I want a pair of those Underworld Stilts for my Shaman costume, lol. Thanks Biggie!


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Just make sure not to fall in these things, it sounds pretty obvious. But you will F' up your knees. Its something about the leverage they put on your knees when you fall.


----------

